# PRS 7-STRING built 4 WES BORLAND custom (ebay again)



## skyclad (May 11, 2006)

14k - http://cgi.ebay.com/paul-reed-smith...414225984QQcategoryZ33045QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b3n (May 11, 2006)

For that money I'd take 5-6 customs NOT owned by Wes Borland.


----------



## Shannon (May 11, 2006)

Well, we all know his description is inaccurate about how many were made. We have one at least one forum member here that owns a PRS 7.

$14000 is absolutely insane for that guitar.


----------



## Firebeard (May 11, 2006)

Item Description said:


> I AM NOT AWARE OF ANY IMPERFECTIONS
> ALTHOUGH THERE MAY BE, I CAN'T FIND ONE



Uh...there are either imperfections or there aren't.


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2006)

Shannon said:


> $14000 is absolutely insane for any guitar.



Fixed.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 11, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> Uh...there are either imperfections or there aren't.


lol so true. there is or there isnt right. what a butt head.


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2006)

If I'm going to spend $14k on *anything*, it better come with better pics than that. I guess he's asking $14k so he can afford a camera that doesn't suck.


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2006)

sketchy sketchy, if he is serious, he should at least have a better rating...


----------



## steve777 (May 11, 2006)

#%@#@% ebay! Unfortunately, for every 1 decent person on there, there are a handful of these douchebags looking to rip people off. I hate that fucking shithole!

Not to mention, that even if I were a worth millions, there is no guitar I would pay 14k for when you could get 5-6 fantastic guitars for that price. When it comes to owning guitars, less can never equal more. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## giannifive (May 11, 2006)

Nice! If only there were some $13,000 7-string PAFs I could put in it...


----------



## bostjan (May 11, 2006)

giannifive said:


> Nice! If only there were some $13,000 7-string PAFs I could put in it...



 !!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 11, 2006)

giannifive said:


> Nice! If only there were some $13,000 7-string PAFs I could put in it...


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2006)

HAHAHA! probably cousins or something..


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2006)

14k, and the fucker doesn't even toss in shipping? Sheesh!


----------



## Michael (May 11, 2006)

Gosh  

 That's just stupid!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 12, 2006)

giannifive said:


> Nice! If only there were some $13,000 7-string PAFs I could put in it...


*high 5* No shit, ha ha.


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2006)

What is with all this ridiculously expensive shit on e-bay lately? $14,000 without shipping included and with only 2 so-so pictures with him "not sure whether there are any imperfections." This guy is trying to rip someone off. And I'm guessing he bought the guitar himself for $800 or so.


----------



## skyclad (May 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> And I'm guessing he bought the guitar himself for $800 or so.



strongly doubt. Can be $8K...


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2006)

I don't remember Wes using a 7-string.


----------



## XEN (May 12, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I don't remember Wes using a 7-string.


You don't remember him using a 7 string PRS, or you don't remember him using a 7 at all? 
Wes was featured on the free video Ibanez used to give you with the purchase of every 7 string. Of course he tuned it kinda weird, but what would you expect??


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2006)

I don't remember him using a 7-string PRS. I remember when he used a 7 string Ibanez.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 12, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I don't remember him using a 7-string PRS. I remember when he used a 7 string Ibanez.


 
They made him a couple of 7 strings just after he moved to them, but he decided he wanted to go back to 6 strings.


----------



## Drew (May 12, 2006)

skyclad said:


> strongly doubt. Can be $8K...



I think that's approximately what this guitar sold for last time it was on the market.


----------



## noodles (May 12, 2006)

giannifive said:


> Nice! If only there were some $13,000 7-string PAFs I could put in it...



 OMG that was great!


----------



## grimmchaos (May 12, 2006)

Better come with a free russian mail-order bride too for that price!


----------



## Firebeard (May 12, 2006)

Hedoh! I Svelchazki! I come wit how you say....gi-tah!


----------

